#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  August Member of the Month - Wattz

## Bia

Spoiler:  play this as you read! 





https://youtu.be/uz4eHPD40w4





The time is nigh for us to switch a page on our calendars, moving on to a new month. With this new month brings school (for some of us), heat (for most of us) and (most importantly) the August member of the month!

This month the chosen member is the whole RPA package wrapped up in one! Shes probably most well known for her fantastic signatures that she graciously offers to everyone who steps into her shop. Her mad skills are super unique and shes a great artist on and off the computer. (Ive seen her sketches, they really are good  :*yuppers*: !) She always participates in all our art contests and is overall a great creative addition to the forum.

Besides her crazy artistic talents though this months member is quite the social butterfly! I always see her hanging around the madness section downtown, and she belongs to 8 different Social Groups! Thats right, eight! And of course the most important part of RPA, the role-plays! This awesome member is currently a part of more than 10 active RPs! Including Black, Tale of Two Worlds, The Age of Alchemy and The Diary of Bob! You dont have to take my word for it, go and check out some of her ICs, shes an amazing writer!

The thing that makes this member SO special though, is her crazy antics! A trait that is especially revered around here  :XD: .  Shes a self-proclaimed nerd that lives in Nerdfighteria. She enjoys the shows Adventure Time, Sailor Moon, Dragon Ball Z, and Blues Clues but with Steve, not Joe.  She also likes MLP, Rainbow Bright, and the Old Skool Care Bears. Some of her favorite songs are The Macarena and Mambo #5 (hence the theme music). Shes a great friend who is there to offer advice whenever you need it, along with an always supportive Beat them with a vengeance!! :~furious~:  (I would know, Ive gotten that chat more than once  :*yuppers*: ) And she's a _great_ dancer. One you should invite to all dance parties!

Now, if you havent guessed who this amazing MotM is by now. You must be living under a rock. The great and honored member for this month of August (incidentally its her year anniversary since joining this site) is in fact, someone Im proud to call my personal friend, our beloved, *Gigawattz*!!! 

Due to a recent name change most would probably know her better as Wattz or W. But through and through its still the same crazy Wattzy that we know and love! Thanks for being such a great member to RPA and overall a great friend! We love you girl, hope this month is your greatest yet!

----------


## Alice

I LOVE YOU WATTZ, QUEEN OF EMOTES AND AWESOMENESS!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

GO WATTZ!

----------


## Wattz

PFFFFFFFFFFFFT WORDS CANNOT EXPRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsss fweklfjkwelfjklwejfksdmf,dmfklejwfknsdklfmsdkfjwei  fsdkcdkslfjiweofjklsedjfdksljfiweofjeslfjdklsfjsdk  l

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  x foreverrrrrrrrr

----------


## Bia

Congratulations Wattzy! You definitely deserve every second of it!

----------


## CALYPSO

YOU'RE FUCKING AWESOME!!!! CONGRATULATIONS WATTZ!! 

Seriously! It's about time! I was waiting for this moment!!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

*WATTZ IS AWESOME!!!!*

----------


## Awean8

I just noticed that you joined RPA like a day after I did. That's awesome.  ::D:  

Anyway kudos. You definitely deserve it.

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations!!!!

And in honour of this momentous and auspicious occasion, here's a fat guy in a leotard dancing.



Congrats again.

----------


## Wattz

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*

I love you all . Thank you so much!

@awean: Woah! That's fucking cool!  :XD: DDD Thanks a bunch!

*joins the fat guy dancing* I admire his finesse 8DDDDD

----------


## Mary Sue

YAY WATTZ!  :*glomp*: 

Great job! Thanks for being such a super member and a super friend!  :(::

----------


## Wattz

Thank you, Mary Sue! 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 x forever

----------


## DB.

Congrats Wattz!

----------


## Stryker

Congrats Wattz!

Don't know ya very well but from what I've heard and seen you more than deserve this honor.

Maybe in the *Glances towards the fat guy*.... In... in the future...

*Throws up before passing out on an ant mound and twitching*

----------


## Wattz

@DB: Awwww, thank you! <3 <3 <3

@Styker: Weeee, thanks!! Pffft, you know you wanna join in with the fat guy dance  :-hurr-:

----------


## Cheveyo

Congratulations!!!!! 
I haven't been here very long, but you definitely deserve it! Without a doubt.

And that dancing? Pfft, my mind is blown. Amazing! ;D

----------


## Wattz

@MelysCariad: Dawwwwwwww, thank you so much!

----------


## Yoruyonaka

grats!

----------


## V

Congratzzzzzzz GigaWwattz! 

 :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:

----------


## stevezilla

CONGRATS GIGAWATTZ!!!

----------


## Wattz

@Yoruyonaka: Weeeee, I haven't seen you around in a long while! Welcome back! And thank you!  :=D: DD

@Mr. Vvinkartwist: Wwwwwwhy thank you, Mr. Vvinkartwist!!  :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*:   :*yuppers*: 

@stevezilla: Thank you so much!! 8DDDDD

----------


## ILYTH

Congratz Watzzeh, MOTM, LIKE A BOSS!  :XD:   :XD:

----------


## Evil Troy



----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Kris

Wattz!!!! MY LOVE!!! WAY TO GO!!!!

----------


## SQJ

What a stunning choice!!! You're a dream!!! You're a star!! 

Well fucking done!

----------


## Repent!

Wattz is full of Awesomesauce. Congrats to you!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Congrats Wattz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You totally deserve it!   ::):

----------


## Merry

So happy to be able to honor you this month Wattz!  :luv:

----------


## Wattz

Thank you, everyone!!! I already said it before, but it cannot be said nearly enough:  I love you all  x forever.

----------


## SQJ

WE LOVE YOU MORE!!!! BUT NICE TRY! 

STAY AWESOME!!!

----------


## Wattz

> WE LOVE YOU MORE!!!! BUT NICE TRY! 
> 
> STAY AWESOME!!!


IMPOSSIBLEEE

----------


## SQJ

*Stretches*

 :;king7;: 

No you don't. 
WE ALL LOVE YOU MORE!!!

----------


## Mary Sue

*gives Wattz a semi-truck full of awesome sauce*

----------


## Kris



----------


## Bia

Spoiler:

----------


## The Shadow

Well done Wattz!!!



Spoiler: High Five!

----------


## Tune

Believe it or not, but I just looked at this thread without reading the full title, and thought, "Wattz got it."  :XD:  And I was right!

Congratulations on Member of the Month, Wattz! And in a great month, too!

----------


## Wattz

Gosh these images are adorable *______*.

@Misfortune: Dawwwww, oh gosh, thank you so much! 8DDDDD *hug hug hug hug*

DANCE PARTYYYYY AND HIGH FIVES (but I can't find a smilie for a high five, so I'm at a loss  :XD: DD;; :;): 

 :-rpa-:    :-rpa-:    :-rpa-:    :mustache:

----------


## Xanthuss

Congratulations Wattz. You TOTALLY deserve this!  ::D: 

Although I haven't been able to talk to you for several months, I know you're amazing!  ::D: 
PS: Luv the new username  ::D:

----------


## Wattz

@Anj: Nice to see you again! Dawww, thank you so much!!  :=D: DDD <3 <3 <3 I like your new user too, no wonder I thought you'd disappeared  :XD: DD;;;

----------


## stevezilla

Lets give a bit clap to... Gigawattz!

*Claps until hands get really sore, then claps laters on*

----------


## Flex

Congraaaaaaaatulations.

----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry

Hurray!

----------


## Shepherd

Way to go Wattz!  Congrats!

----------


## Wattz

I had to get in on the picture-posting thing  :XD: DD

----------


## Kris



----------


## The Shadow

i mean.....

----------


## Casper14

Congrats Gigawattz!!!!!  :^_^:

----------


## Wattz



----------


## stevezilla

Spoiler: More Lolcats!

----------


## Princess C

Congratzzzzz Wattz! You so deserve it! I actually thought you'd been MotM before so I was like, What the heckk?  :D::  Then I realized this is your first time, your just awesome.;D

----------


## V

Congrats

GIGAWATTZZZZ!!!!!

----------


## CALYPSO

CONGRATS AGAIN! I'M SO FUCKING DRUNK, BUT YOU'RE FUCKING AWESOME!!

----------


## Wattz

@stevezilla: YAY LOL CATS!



@ :C::  Weeeee, thank you so much!!!  :=D: DDD <3 <3 <3 <3

@Mr. Vvinkartwist: THANK YOUU MR. VVINKARTWIST!!!!!

@Luthien: U SO SILLY AND AWESOME, LUTHIEN!!!

----------


## stevezilla

For being such an awesome member!

----------


## lovebug

hurray for you!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

*CAUSE YOU'RE A STAR!*

----------


## Merry

This Thread has been featured on RPA Tumblr

Visit our Tumblr Site

----------


## Wattz

I wish I had a picture as amazing as those to share with ya'll....



OH GOSH RPA HAS A TUMBLR THAT'S AWESOME!!

----------


## SQJ

Yip. That's the exact reason I'd have made you made you member of the month. Your awesome knows no bounds.....

----------


## Mary Sue

Spoiler: This is awesome! 










Spoiler: BUT NOT AS AWESOME AS... 









(I know it ends in a 'z')

----------


## Wattz

Dawwwwwww, Pure, you're so sweet 8DDD. Also, this reminded me of you  :XD: D :D:: 



MARY, THAT IS SO COOL!!!!



I couldn't find Mary Sue... but I got close!  :XD: DD

----------


## stevezilla

Spoiler: awesome

----------


## Xanthuss

Oh lookie! Wattz has an OFFICIAL fan club :o
EEEEEH!

----------


## Mary Sue

O.O MY bridge! It's...peeing!  :~lmao~:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Wattz

@stevezilla:



Spoiler:  









@Anj: kdfljiwejfiwefklsdfnmskld oh goshhhhhh  :XD: DDDDD

@Mary Sue: BAHAHAHA oh my gosh, I didn't even think about that!!  :XD: DDD

@Merry Gentry:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris



----------


## stevezilla

My hand wasn't big enough...

----------


## Merry

Did you VOTE yet?

*throws confetti in the air*

----------


## Wattz



----------


## stevezilla

Spoiler: Awesome!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris

Wattz is just one big smily face  :=D: 

*Gives Wattz a big hug*

----------


## Wattz



----------


## Kris

We love Wattz the pretty one  :=D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Wattz

You guys are sooo sweeeetttt 





I can't wait to see who's the next member of the month! It's gonna be awesome!!  :=D: DDD

----------


## CALYPSO

Congrats again Wattz!  :luv:  You are such an amazing person!

----------


## Kris

:=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:

----------


## SQJ

OMG!!!! I can't believe your time is almost up X_X nuuu...

----------


## Kris

Wattz time is never up  :;):

----------


## stevezilla

It's the end of your special time asthe main one for member of the month, but we won't forget about you!!

----------


## Kris

NEVER!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ace of Hearts



----------


## Wattz

Thank you, guys!! You're all so sweet!! <3 <3 <3 I love you all 8DDDD

I can't wait to see who the next member of the month is! It's gonna be fucking awesome!! *throws confetti*

----------


## Housemaster

*catches confetti*

*puts in cannon*

*Fires confetti*

*It's super effective!*

*Confetti placed the "CELEBRATION" status effect on Gigawattz*

*It's super effective!*

----------


## stevezilla

*Throws EVEN MORE confetti!!*

----------


## Kris

Everything good needs to end.

I hope you had an awesome month Wattz  :=D:

----------


## Wattz

OH SHIT SO MUCH CONFETTI!!

*throws even more*

Thanks again! I really did have an awesome month. You guys are the best! <3

----------


## Ace of Hearts

No, *YOU'RE* the best.

----------


## V

Congrats again Wattz!!!!!!

----------


## stevezilla

*YOU ARE AWESOME!!*

----------


## Kris

We love you Wattz, don't ever change  :=D:

----------

